# Poor Man's Fender Roller



## TR6SC (May 19, 2018)

Nothing ultra-techno to be found here, but a couple radii to pound against for that fender that needs a little "attitude adjustment." 
I used a hole saw which is about as thick as a fender. The slots in the round leave clearance for the edge roll.



The blocks can be used as a set, or either one can be mounted in a vise and used with a soft hammer.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 19, 2018)

Very nice !
Nothing fancy or expensive but I'm sure it works equally as well.


----------



## Robertriley (May 19, 2018)

Perfect!  Maybe you can sell I few here


----------



## TR6SC (May 19, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Perfect!  Maybe you can sell I few here



You think a hundie is too cheap?


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 19, 2018)

Looks like an old roadster fender.


----------



## TR6SC (May 19, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> Looks like an old roadster fender.



Yes Sir SirMike, It is the 28" Swift rear that has been needing a tender touch. Things are tidying up nicely.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 19, 2018)

That's a good little invention.


----------



## 39zep (May 19, 2018)

Couple clamps, two reshaped Home Depot casters.


----------



## TR6SC (May 19, 2018)

39zep said:


> Couple clamps, two reshaped Home Depot casters.
> 
> View attachment 810123



Nicely done Zep! Did you shape the casters on a lathe? Or in a drill press? Free hand with a grinder? It's a very good looking set-up.


----------



## 39zep (May 19, 2018)

I’m pretty simple. I chucked the caster in a hand drill. Spun the caster up against my disk sander and shaped different wheels. 
The unintended benefit of using the Jorgensen clamp was being able to change the angle of the wheel. I could make it pinch down on either side of the main wheel which allowed me to be able to go right up against an edge seam or right up to the peak of a Roadmaster fender.


----------



## TR6SC (May 19, 2018)

39zep said:


> I’m pretty simple. I chucked the caster in a hand drill. Spun the caster up against my disk sander and shaped different wheels.
> The unintended benefit of using the Jorgensen clamp was being able to change the angle of the wheel. I could make it pinch down on either side of the main wheel which allowed me to be able to go right up against an edge seam or right up to the peak of a Roadmaster fender.



Thanks for sharing this bit of home grown genius.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2018)

QUITE INGENIOUS! FOR BOTH OF YOU!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2018)

39zep said:


> Couple clamps, two reshaped Home Depot casters.
> 
> View attachment 810123



BACK IN THE DAY (30 YEARS) THE COLLECTORS MADE MANDRILLS , BOTH MALE  AND FEMALE THAT WERE CURVED IN BOTH THE WIDTH AND LENGTH TO THE SHAPE OF THE FENDERS.  THEY WERE MOLDS MADE OF PLASTIC AND/OR WOOD!


----------



## mazdaflyer (May 19, 2018)

Very good genius budget ideas...I’m taking notes for the future.


----------



## Sven (May 20, 2018)

*Great job to both of you!!!. 
*


----------



## Phattiremike (May 21, 2018)

Great ideas guys.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 13, 2019)

39zep said:


> Couple clamps, two reshaped Home Depot casters.
> 
> View attachment 810123



Pure genius!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 13, 2019)

My question is what about peaked fenders like on the old Roadmasters? Good idea!!


----------



## Rivnut (May 14, 2019)

I just worked on a set of peaked Roadmaster fenders with a hammer from my body and fender set and a bag of playground sand.  The sand is moist enough and in a bag so that it doesn't shift easily.  The hammer has just the right curve so that when the dent is out, the hammer head fits against the rest of the fender and you can't go too far.  If the dent is on the rolled edge, a little bit of spot putty works well.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 14, 2019)

Carola made a new run of rollers


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 14, 2019)

You don't put spot putty on a chrome fender. right? That would just be wrong. Good idea on a painted fender. Good luck.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2019)

.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Carola made a new run of rollers




Cargola


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2019)

TR6SC said:


> Nothing ultra-techno to be found here, but a couple radii to pound against for that fender that needs a little "attitude adjustment."​I used a hole saw which is about as thick as a fender. The slots in the round leave clearance for the edge roll.View attachment 810000​The blocks can be used as a set, or either one can be mounted in a vise and used with a soft hammer.View attachment 810001​



 looks like you also made a small piston pin removing jig as well, just drill hole for pin to slide thru.


----------

